#     -  2019
!      -2- :     .  ,  2019.       , , , , ,  .  ?      ,  ?
      ?

----------


## tysh

> ,  ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

?    ?

----------


## tysh



----------

> !      -2- :     .  ,  2019.       , , , , ,  .  ?      ,  ?
>       ?


    ?
      1.05?    1.0      01.01.2019 
  1.05   . 
 !

----------


## y.ponomarev

?   54-    10    ?

----------

> ?   54-    10    ?


  !
    !      !
  100500    .
       ? , ,      ,   ?        ,    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   " "




> 01.02.2021      «  »      , , , .   ,   . ,           :
> 
>     «  »;
>     «  »;
>     «  »;
>     «    ».


        .

----------

> ,   " "


   !     " "    . 
       !



> .


     !
 ,     :
!      () 1.05     ( 1214)  .   1.0 (  01.01.2019  )     .

   ,   .  -    ,     .
   "     2019 "     ,     (   )               .
      1.05     ,           ,    :Smilie:

----------


## y.ponomarev

> !
>  ,     :
> !      () 1.05     ( 1214)  .   1.0 (  01.01.2019  )     .


   ,     ?   ?             .
     " ".   ,    ,    .  ?
      .        .          .

----------

> 


-,     -   ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

,       :
"    " (	   1  2019 ,     ,   ,     )
 "   " (   ,   1  2019 ,     ,   ,     )
           ?
   ?    ,  "   " ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

**,  .



> ,        .           :
> 
>         ()      , ,    ;
>          ()                       .
> 
>         :
> 
>      1214 «  » - 4 ( )
>      1212 «  » - 1 ()
> ...

----------

> ,


  ,    -     :Smilie: 
    ,     "1".       ,     :Smilie:  -   ,     !
       -,    ,          .
   ()

----------


## y.ponomarev

" "   .
 ,    .

----------

> " "   .
>  ,    .


             .
- " "   ,             :Smilie: 
    -      -    ?

----------


## .

> -      -    ?


           .   .       (      ),

----------


## y.ponomarev

*.*,  ,        .     ,  ,   .
      ?      ,     ..

----------

-          ...
     -   ,     (//)           :     (     ) -       ...
           : --- -  -     ...

----------


## .

> .,  ,


       ,

----------


## Julianeo

> .   .       (      ),


 ...     1      ?,..

----------


## y.ponomarev

*.*,   ?    ? 

**,        ?       ,    . 
     1   .

----------

*y.ponomarev*,          ?   ,      ?    - ,      - .
           - .

----------


## y.ponomarev

**,     1 ,   2  3

----------

*y.ponomarev*,     .         ...
    (, ,   -  ):
,       (,   ).    -   (     ,     22 )-       ,    ,     .
     (   -  )      ,    ,     /  /      /           ...
  -        ,           ...
   ... ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

**, ?       ...      ,            .  ,    .       .

----------

> 


      -   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.       .    .

----------

*y.ponomarev*,        ?    -      ...       ,   - ?
        ...

----------


## .

> .,   ?


             .   ,    .   ,        .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*.*,        .      .       . 
              . 
            ,    . 

**,      -  ,     bigdata. 
       .   "     "        .

----------

*y.ponomarev*,       .     -             ( ,  ).
         ...    .         ...

----------


## .

> .


   .      .    -    .




> .


     .         .    .    -,       .

----------

> ...     1      ?,..


  .  -  01        /   ?           ,   .     .

----------

> -   ,     (//)           :     (     ) -       ...



   ,       3  ,  .   ?   , ,  .

----------

> .  -  01        /   ?           ,   .     .


    1 ?    ,      .

----------

> .   .       (      ),


!    " "       :Smilie:            100% .     -  ,            .

----------

> " "


      -       .   20           " ",   " "   .     1  -  .  :Confused:

----------

> -       .   20           " ",   " "   .     1  -  .


  !  -   - ?
 -         !  54          :Smilie:

----------


## .

> " "


        ?




> !  -   - ?


   ?      .  .

----------

> -   - ?


 ,    ?      ,     ,        ,    ,    .

----------

> 1 ?    ,      .


      ,          ?

----------

> !    " "                 100% .     -  ,            .


    ?

----------

> ,          ?


54
 -  ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  . **    ()          () , *      ()* ,       , ,  (              )         , , ;
( .    03.07.2018 N 192-)

----------

> 54
>  -  ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  . **    ()          () , *      ()* ,       , ,  (              )         , , ;
> ( .    03.07.2018 N 192-)


       ,  ,      ,   , ,  .            .

----------

4 192-:          ,     ,    (       ),          ,     , **   () ,      , , ,         , ,  *   -     ()     1  2019 .*

----------

> ,


   ,            .         ,       ...  ,    ,     ()    ,       ...

----------

,           ?

----------

> ,    ,     ()    ,       ...


 -    ,       .

----------

> ,           ?


,   ,     .   ,   .             ,  . . .  -     ,     (       ).

----------

> ,  ,      ,   , ,  .            .


. !      :Smilie: 
    ,    ( )       :Smilie: 
  ()      .
         ,          :Smilie:

----------

> -    ,       .


     ,    ,   ..    ...

----------

> ?


        ,  ,          ,            :Smilie: 
,      "  ",       <>,     .    ,  . 
        -  ?

  (  )           ,      ( ) ,       .
     -  .     <> ,  .
   . 
 ,  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## y.ponomarev



----------

.          ,     ,  ,   .    ?      , ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------

.

----------

. ,       ""  "".       ,    .    ,   ,      ?  -.... ???

----------

. :


          ,       :    ()    .

.       ().   (    )               .             

           1  ?

----------

.        .
     "  - 40000 "
     .
        .

 01.07.    .
   .

,       
(=4*400=1600
 =2*800=1600
 =2*1000=2000)?
    ?

----------

> ,       :    ()    .


      .     ,      .         .

----------

> .


 ,  ,   ,    ,          ,      :Frown:

----------

> ,  ,   ,    ,          ,


                  ,      .            -         (100% )   ?     .   -  ...

----------

> .


   ?

----------

> -  ...


         .        .

----------

,        
   ,     ,                 

 ,        ,   ,        ,      (

----------


## .

> .


  ,      :Wink:  




> ,


     .      .  ,   -  ,       




> ,


 -,      ? -,     .           .     ,      .

----------

> -,      ? -,     .           .     ,      .


    ,   . 
        ,     03. 
     ,      ,      ,

----------

> .      .  ,   -  ,       
> .


      ,     ,    .     ,      ,  ,     ,   ,

----------


## .

> ,     03.


 .  ,    ))       -,    ?              ,    ,       .    ,   ?    ))




> ,


   ,     ,   .     ? 




> ,    .


 ,    ,          .    ,       (   )     .  -   ,

----------

,   

   ,     ,   ,     ,       ,    ,

----------

> ....


    ...

----------


## .

> ,


,         ))




> ,


  ?   :          .      ,    .
   -   ,    -      :Frown:

----------

> ,   ,


" " )

----------

> ...


,      ...

----------

> ,


  ,         -   ...

----------

. :


          ,       :    ()    .

.       ().   (    )               .             

           1  ?


---------------------



   ,        ,  

        , 
     1%  300 000             

     ,    ,

----------

2.1. *           () ,   *      - ,   , ,   ,  ,    ,   174.2    ,    -  (   ),      ,    , *    ,    ,* *       (  ),      ,    ,   *       (     ,      ),   ()   (  ) .
( .    06.06.2019 N 129-)

   ,          ?            ?
  ,    ,        ?    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

**,     .      .

----------

,  -    .     . ..,       ,    ,         .

----------

> ,          ?            ?
>   ,    ,        ?    ?


  -   .  ,  ,    ,   , ..              .          .     -     ..

----------

.

----------

> ,         -   ...


 ,       :Smilie:

----------

> .      .


       .
     !          !
            .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.

----------

> .


 !!!      .    1   - -       ,     !    -      -,

----------

!

      SR**************: 
         .
   . » . 62  XII  ,  ,                       ( - )                - ,  ,  . 2.2.  ,   ,     ,       3     .(3       ).

----------

> ,  ,          ,           
> ,      "  ",       <>,     .    ,  . 
>         -  ?
> 
>   (  )           ,      ( ) ,       .
>      -  .     <> ,  .
>    . 
>  ,  ,


 ,    ?   .          :  ,   ,  ,   ,  ,  ,  ,  . .   ?   ? .

----------

.  , ,   : 
     -  .   .           (. Robokassa).   , ,    .      .          ,   ,   ,      (    , ).
        (Robokassa)     ?
---
1.     ( 100%)    ?
2.      (.)                ?               -.     .  ?

--------------

  2 , 08:44
,  .
1.    100%   .   - "".
2.             .   - " ".
 )

  ,     ,    ,      

     ?

----------


## -

,     -       ,     .:   (  )   -. 
  .,   2   -   . 
 , ,             . 
 ,        2 .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*-*,  .     .

----------

> ,     -       ,     .:   (  )   -. 
>   .,   2   -   . 
>  , ,             . 
>  ,        2 .


   ,      5

----------


## y.ponomarev

12   ,  2   .
 ,       . 100%       .           .
       .      2    .      .  ..    -? 30     . 
   ,

----------

> 12   ,  2   .
>  ,       . 100%       .           .
>        .      2    .      .  ..    -? 30     . 
>    ,


   ,   ,        
     ,     ,   ,   .. 
      ...

----------

> ,     -       ,     .:   (  )   -. 
>   .,   2   -   . 
>  , ,             . 
>  ,        2 .


  ,   " ",       :


     "  " ( 1214)   

1

" 100%"
2

""
3

""
4
 ,       ( ) ** 
" "  "4"
5

"   "
6

"  "
7
          ( )
" "

   " "       :Smilie:

----------

> ,   " ",       :
> 
> 
>      "  " ( 1214)   
> 
> 1
> 
> " 100%"
> 2
> ...


       ?

----------

> ?


       .

----------

> 6
> 
> "  "
> 7


          ( , , , ,   ..)                  2   .        !!!    -  ?  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,      .        .       .          .          "".    "  ".   .      ""

----------

> ,      .        .       .          .          "".    "  ".   .      ""


   .          2  02  .           .
https://youtu.be/qgr99Ji7nbA

----------

